# Wife is wanting a Jeep



## t-astragal

So my wife has started wanting a Jeep Wrangler 4 dr. I'm excited to get her one too. How lucky can I be? 

I've never had one and never driven one either. We will use it daily in town and eventually figure out where to go for off road fun. So I have a few questions that I figured you guys can help with. 

A/C & heat? They seem like they would be drafty especially with a soft top. How comfortable are they in mis summer and winter? 

Hard top or soft? Since its a daily driver I'm liking hard top but she likes the soft top. 

We both like the rubicon model but its more money of course. Is it worth it's price?

How dependable are Jeeps? I'm not talking about tearing them up off road. I mean just normal driving. I've hot a 04 f250 gas that has 270k on it and I haven't done much as far as repairs go. I like the idea of a well built vehicle that runs without a lot of trips to the shop. 

I'm in college station. Are there places to explore nearby? 

Sorry for all the newbie questions. And thanks in advance!


Steve


----------



## YamahaFan

t-astragal said:


> So my wife has started wanting a Jeep Wrangler 4 dr. I'm excited to get her one too. How lucky can I be?
> 
> I've never had one and never driven one either. We will use it daily in town and eventually figure out where to go for off road fun. So I have a few questions that I figured you guys can help with.
> 
> A/C & heat? They seem like they would be drafty especially with a soft top. How comfortable are they in mis summer and winter?
> 
> Hard top or soft? Since its a daily driver I'm liking hard top but she likes the soft top.
> 
> We both like the rubicon model but its more money of course. Is it worth it's price?
> 
> How dependable are Jeeps? I'm not talking about tearing them up off road. I mean just normal driving. I've hot a 04 f250 gas that has 270k on it and I haven't done much as far as repairs go. I like the idea of a well built vehicle that runs without a lot of trips to the shop.
> 
> I'm in college station. Are there places to explore nearby?
> 
> Sorry for all the newbie questions. And thanks in advance!
> 
> Steve


Soft tops are noisy on the freeway but if you like the open air feeling of no top it is easier to remove. Hard top is quieter and less worry about thievery and you can still remove it.

I think AC in Texas is a no brainer no matter which top you have.

I don't recommed the Rubicon for use around here. The lockers are great but the low geared transfer case is for rock crawling not mud. That $4k is much better spent elsewhere. Now, if you have plans to go play in Colorado or Utah then the Rubicon is the only way to go.

Most late model Jeeps have a pretty good reputation for dependability. If you are going new you will like the power of the new 3.6 paired with the 5 sp. auto transmission. My 2012 model had a couple small issues that were taken care of under warranty and I would still be driving it if the dealership had made a better impression.

My sport model had the tow package upgrade with 3.73 gears, limited slip and 32" tires. I had no problems towing my bay boat or getting around the deer lease.

Good luck and have fun with whatever you choose.


----------



## BadBob

make sure you get the 3.73s beacause your gonna end up with bigger tires if getting the sport


----------



## 1995nscajeep

It sounds like you should look at the dual top option. it includes both a hard and soft top. I have it and love it hardtop during winter and soft for summer.
I believe the towing package includes 3.73s and you most defiantly want them.
The Rubicon could save you money in the long run if you start doing serious mods but it sounds like your use for it doesnt require it.
Jeeps are worst than crack once you get into it. you'll keep wanting to add more and more
MAKE SURE SHE WAVES


----------



## ibtbone

1995nscajeep said:


> It sounds like you should look at the dual top option. it includes both a hard and soft top. I have it and love it hardtop during winter and soft for summer.
> I believe the towing package includes 3.73s and you most defiantly want them.
> The Rubicon could save you money in the long run if you start doing serious mods but it sounds like your use for it doesnt require it.
> Jeeps are worst than crack once you get into it. you'll keep wanting to add more and more
> MAKE SURE SHE WAVES


amen to the crack.
and yes, wave, man is shure bothers my wife when i wave, she does not get it, but 99% wave back. she tried to get the same responce in her pontiac!!! it never caught on.

i say get the jeep


----------



## BATWING

Jeep wranglers have come a long way but still are a straight up utility vehicle. Rough riding, lots of trips to the gas station etc. But they are fun and can trick them our pretty cool. 

There is so much after market for these things that I would find a deal on a base model w/ 6cyl, auto tranny and take that $10k and trick it out the way you want.

Remember when it comes to Jeeps. Stock is not an option.


----------



## Tmackcj5

t-astragal said:


> We both like the rubicon model but its more money of course. Is it worth it's price?
> 
> I'm in college station. Are there places to explore nearby?
> 
> Sorry for all the newbie questions. And thanks in advance!
> 
> Steve


I think the rubicon is they way to go, but it all depends on what you want to do with the Jeep. If you plan to do nothing but mud, skip on the rubicon. On the other hand, if you plan to do a mix of trail riding with hill climbing or any other kind of technical wheeling than go for the rubicon. 
I haven't payed too close of attention to the newer Jeeps, but if I remember correctly, the rubicon model comes with:
Dana44 front Axle (stronger than the base model axle)
Locking front and rear differentials
4 to 1 gears in the tranfercase
There may be some other options too but i think those are the major selling points.

There are a few places close to college station where you can go wheeling.
Brazos Valley Off Road Ranch (Good trail riding with a mix of hill climbs)
General sams (mud park)
Texas Off-road Ranch (trails and a mix or rock obstacles)


----------



## Pocketfisherman

The hard top is quieter than the soft top, but it is still noisier and hotter in summer than a typical SUV. The Soft top is a pain in the butt to raise and lower and makes it difficult to access the back through the tailgate with the crossbar it requires. The hard top is heavy and will take two people or a hoist to remove.....but it is super easy to pull the front panels off of the hard top. You can also get a Jeep or aftermarket headliner panels to add to the hard top that really quiet it down and take away some of the heat that radiates through it in the summer. 

Don't get the towing package with the Rubicon, it already comes with 4:11 gears and you can add the hitch and plug in the trailer lights receptacle for less than Jeep charges for the package. 

If you're the kind of off roader who will use 4WD Lo for 15-20 minutes at a time, the Rubicon is not really for you and you can save a boatload of money optioning out a Sahara or Sport instead of going with a Rubicon. If you want to do 30-40 miles of jeep trails in Colorado climbing ledges and boulders, then get the Rubicon. For that kind of roads the locking differentials and sway bar disconnect are essential. Note: it's cheap and easy to add disconnects to a non Rubicon swaybar too.

Jeeps are like Barbie dolls for boys, you can dress them up to suit you, and the aftermarket parts supply is broad and deep.


----------



## mhooper

I would recommend getting the hard top and searching for a used OEM top or getting an aftermarket soft top like Bestop TrekTop NX. Thats what I have. I have a 2013 JK Rubicon and even though I live in mud country I got it. I wheel in Colorado (Ouray), Utah (Moab), Arkansas (super lift), and places like Hidden Falls (Marble Falls Tx.) a lot. There are many rock places in Texas to wheel. You can save money and upgrade another model, But you won't get the Rubi transfer case (which aint so great in the mud). Also in 2013 the 4.10 gears with an auto transmission became an option. I haven't regard my 13 rubi with 315-70-17 tires and it still rides great on the highway, but I got the 4.10's.


----------



## t-astragal

I'm still learning a lot. We are getting a sport s with 3.73. Brand new 2013 in Rock Lobster. Hard top, auto, 

Ill put black rims and upgraded tires soon. 33s or 35's maybe. Ill do a little lift to make it look right. Gotta stop there for now. Thanks for the help fellas. 


Steve


----------



## printman

You will love that auto t. It is amazing what the new stock jeeps will do. I was asked if I removed the Rubicon stickers on mine when I rode with a jeep club. I found some new take off tires and ran it wild. I probably was the first one in the jeep club at the time to have a 2012 with the new pentastar.


----------



## t-astragal

Black Gap in Big Bend









Steve


----------



## Mustad7731

*Check the Radiator*

You'll have a lot of fun with a Jeep...One problem I had with the one I owned was 
the SINGLE PASS Radiator on it....I was amazed that any manufacturer would send
an Air Conditioned vehicle to Texas with an almost worthless single pass radiator...
We had to drive from San Antonio in Aug to find out they sold us a single pass
radiator!!!
It was easy enough to fix, but it should have come with a serviceable radiator!
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

GF bought a 2010 Rubi 4dr a couple of years ago. Very fun and capable vehicle. Decision to purchase is easy. Best resale of any vehicle on market when reasonably taken care of. You have to go in with a Jeep mindset. It is not your garden variety grocery getter...and yes females get extra points for the wave


----------



## Chadgreen

Don't do it! Hahahhah! 
I love mine to death but you'll never stop spending on it assesirys are addicting


JEEP= j-jeep. e-empty. e-everything. In your. P-pocket


----------

